# New Coyote Rifle...



## steelshotshooter (Jun 2, 2008)

This is a 240 Weatherby that I had just built for my wife to shoot coyotes with....




































This is a 3-shot group that was fired at 200 yards...









We haven't had the opportunity to shoot a coyote yet but, hope to remedy that situation soon....

sss


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Ya, big bully, showing off guns that I dream about having but can't afford. What are you thinking :lol: But, more seriously, that is an awsome rifle. Go get some yotes now. :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i like the rifle. wish i had one like that.


----------



## steelshotshooter (Jun 2, 2008)

Glad you guys like the rifle - thank you...

If you ever get ready for one, just let me know....

sss


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

What kind of recoil lug did you use ??

BTW, Nice rig..

Norm


----------



## steelshotshooter (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you Norm...

The recoil lug that I used was a "TUBB" oversize recoil lug...

sss

p.s. for you guys that that do shoot coyotes and deer out to and in excess of 1,000 yards like I do, here is a picture of my 29 pound rifle that groups well inside 2" at 600 yards....


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

wat caliber is your 29 pound gun.


----------



## steelshotshooter (Jun 2, 2008)

This is actually a "switch barrel" gun in 6mm-284, 6.5-284 and 280 Ackley Improved...

All three barrels are 30" long and 1.450" in diameter....

sss


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

SSS,

Kamfield builds one similar to the TUBB, I'm just checking out my options for my current build...

Thanks,
Norm

OH, K/A toys


----------



## steelshotshooter (Jun 2, 2008)

I have been building high-accuracy long-range for 25 years now and if there is anything tht I cab help you with, just ask....

sss


----------



## Styx86 (Jun 13, 2008)

Tyrant said:


> SSS,
> 
> Kamfield builds one similar to the TUBB, I'm just checking out my options for my current build...
> 
> ...


What caliber do you reccomend for coyote hunting I was thinking about a weatherby 257


----------



## steelshotshooter (Jun 2, 2008)

What ranges are you wanting to shoot? If you handload, I would go with something like the 6mm-284. This is probably one of the more accurate rounds out there and will make shots out to 600+ yards with ease....

sss


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

What do you think of the 25.284 ???

Norm


----------



## steelshotshooter (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Norm,

the 25-284 is a very fine cartridge and VERY ACCURATE! It is the ballistic twin of the 25-06 and in fact uses the same load data. I have built many rifles chambered for the 25-284, from light weight mountain rifles to the heavy varmint weight rifles. Another plus for this round is that it can be built on a short action receiver. Any 243, 260, 7mm-08 or 308 receiver can be used for building a 25-284 but, if the gun is going to be set up as a single shot, a 25-06, 270, 280 or 30-06 length action could also be used....

sss


----------

